# General > Literature >  Karen Slaughter

## sjr014

Just read Blindsighted by Karen Slaughter and it was fab!  Got another 2 of her books 2 read!  Defo reccommend folks!

----------


## carasmam

She's good  :Smile:   Must dig out the books I have again, now the dark nights are back

----------


## robert000

Thanks Trinkie, I'm going to try your book, I don't mind giving anything good a go. I suppose by 'adventure' I mean folk going about pioneering or searching for things, exploring etc. It's fiction I most like to read. I'm pleased with your reply. Cheerio from susie.

----------

